

Scientists claim body scanners at U.S. airports may be dangerous - mcantelon
http://www.nationalpost.com/news/Naked+scanners+airports+dangerous+scientists/3819955/story.html

======
anthonycerra
Just added that to the list: "Forms of radiation relentlessly bombarding my
genitalia" just below cell phone and above macbook pro.

